# Feel like a prisoner in UAE!



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

I posted a thread earlier this week regarding grace period on expired residence visa.
Basically my visa expired on 29th Oct.
My husbands company process the renewal, so we submitted the medical required and passport, my husband on 19th Oct. 
On 24th Oct my husband received a call from his company saying immigration have sent back application as they require emirates ID application. 
Did this application handed back to company and they said due to Eid holidays its better to submit after and to hold on to passport as a grace period of a month is given.

So my problem is; I need to travel to the UK as i received news of my Grandfather passing away, the funeral being on the 9th November

I thought i may be able to travel with the grace period given to renew....
I took the advice given to me on my previous thread to seek confirmation from immigration....Well i went there this morning (surprised they were open on Eid) and explained my situation.

So the only way i can travel is to cancel my visa and come back on a visit visa... Great i thought!......but they require my husbands signature as he is my sponser.

My husband was called away to Morrocco for a week due to return 10th November....So basically i cannot leave this country. THIS IS SO UNFAIR. You would think on compassionate grounds there would be some rule to allow this.

If I had the paper work I could of got my visa today myself, but my husbands company have it! I was the only person in immigration

So frustrated at the moment. Has anyone out there ever got around this situation before?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Have you tried to get help from the UK Embassy?


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

or e-mail / fax him the form for his signature


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

If i had more time to play with I would go, but the flight in mind was from Abu Dhabi 02.15 Mon.

I will call them and find out their opening times as i never thought of them.

Thanks


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

that is really sad...

Mmm... i hope you have your passport with you?
If yes then leave the country today.... do not worry about the rest...

Once your husband is back on 10th november he can issue a visit visa to enter the country 
(anyways you are a UK national ... I think you can enter the country on transit... (pay the transit fees) with out your husband's signature)... 

come back after 10th november...

submit your passport for visa cancellation or renewal... your wish


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Just called the embassy. They are closed for Eid, reopening 9th.

Not easy communicating with my husband. He is a pilot so most time in the air.....Looks like i will have to be held captive in the UAE.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

nm62 said:


> that is really sad...
> 
> Mmm... i hope you have your passport with you?
> If yes then leave the country today.... do not worry about the rest...
> ...


Hi

Yes i have my passport with me. I was told that they will not let me through with an expired visa.........


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

ok.... go for the funeral and stay in UK for 1 week ....

Meanwhile send your passport to your husband and ask him to renew your visa (with urgent fees) or cancel it which ever is easier...


----------



## nm62 (Dec 11, 2008)

either you can use a authorized courier service (check with embassy) or i think DHL express (12 hours or so)...


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

nm62 said:


> ok.... go for the funeral and stay in UK for 1 week ....
> 
> Meanwhile send your passport to your husband and ask him to renew your visa (with urgent fees) or cancel it which ever is easier...


The immigration dept told me this morning that i will not be allow to exit UAE on an expired visa......


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

If you have your visa, you will just have to pay the fees for being over. But you can leave.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

nm62 said:


> either you can use a authorized courier service (check with embassy) or i think DHL express (12 hours or so)...


Sorry i see waht your saying now......I am a little doubtful this will be done in 2 days as i need to travel Tues the latest.

The factors are Eid, husbands location and flying schedule.

Thank you for your suggestions they are much appreciated.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> If you have your visa, you will just have to pay the fees for being over. But you can leave.


For an expired visa? Why do the immigration tell me i cant leave with it expired..? Have you or known of people with this experience


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Ema said:


> For an expired visa? Why do the immigration tell me i cant leave with it expired..? Have you or known of people with this experience


They did make several calls, (maybe to big boss) after i kept pleading my urgency to leave at the immigration this morning and they just told me without canceling, they will not let me through at the airport.

I cant risk losing the airfare for me and my 2 children to take the risk of going ahead...even though from experience i know that 3 different people in authority will tell you 10 different things...!!


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Have known someone who was over by like a month (I think 36 days or so, so should of been 3600 dir) and oddly enough, she had no fee at the airport! She was stamped and let to go. ??? 

I was over by two days, and was charged. 

Really luck of the draw.


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks for reply. It sounds promising. Which airport was this. I will be traveling from Abu Dhabi.
Did you re enter on a vistors visa? How much was your charges?


----------



## Ema (Sep 15, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Have known someone who was over by like a month (I think 36 days or so, so should of been 3600 dir) and oddly enough, she had no fee at the airport! She was stamped and let to go. ???
> 
> I was over by two days, and was charged.
> 
> Really luck of the draw.


Thanks Jynx girl,

I just called Abu Dhabi airport immigration.

"The man fromAbu Dhabi He say YES"

It goes to show how people in authority here dont know what they are doing...Sharjah immigration!

I can exit and return on visitors visa. :clap2:


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

If you don't want to take the risk with your airfares, drive to Hatta border today and exit there. Turn around and come back in with a 30 day visa. You definitely won't have any problems at the airport then.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Ema said:


> Thanks Jynx girl,
> 
> I just called Abu Dhabi airport immigration.
> 
> ...


Can you not speak to your husband's company's PRO? He'd be the person who could sort this problem out for you.


----------



## sanjaysm (Sep 23, 2011)

Speak to duty officer at immigration Dubai or visit immigration at airport and try speaking to duty officer. If you are lucky, the gentleman can give you permission to exit. Good Luck


----------

